# Igoudala Fan Club



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

whoever wanna join post in here or PM


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Me


Recap of Iguodala's 2004 year:


It was the end of 2003.

The one and only year where sixer fans did not want to see the playoffs.

Because they knew if they made it it would've embrassed and Humilated Philadelphia sports.

The Lottery was full of expectations for Philadelphia.

There were super-stars like Josh Smith Josh Childress peeping up.

Some Idiots even had Dwight Howard up there for grabs if Philadelphia could move slightly downward.

And with that Billy King tried his best.

And almost completed his task.

Chicago and Philly talked for endless hours, where Philadelphia would then get 1 year Pro Tyson Chandler, and there 3rd round pick for Dalembert.

It seemed perfect for the 76ers.

They would get one of the more younger and more dominate centers from the 01' draft, and a chance a slight one at Dwight Howard, or Emeka Okafor!

There were other deals there too, but none that King nor myself really liked this one had my jumping for joy.

I expected Billy King to say yes to the deal, shift a 7 footer with amazing talents on both end of the floor, and a 3rd draft pick here yes Philadelphia here.

#3, and #9 Overall, and Chandler.

Chance.

Playoff hope.

Mircle.

Untill Billy King decided that Dalembert wasn't worth the price Chicago gave the 76ers, and declined.

Many was upset, more so myself then any other 76er fan.

Josh Childress, and Andre Iguodala!?

How could a fool pass up such a chance. 

What if Emeka or Dwight was at Number 3? 

We could've had a much more deeper, bigger, stronger team last year. 

So as I prayed before the draft ( I'm not a christian I just needed god for this) I turned on Espn and watched the draft.

We only had one pick, that was ninth overall.

So I didn't need to watch the whole thing.

Dissapointing really, that over the last 4 or so years, we haven't stocked up on draft picks. 

And those were the words that I embraced full-heartedly.

"With the Eighth pick in the 2004 NBA draft, the Raptors select Rafeal Arujo out of (I didn't exactly make out the college or high school i'm only 13)"

As you can imagine I roared and yelled, my parent's weren't home so this is okay, I turned my volume up to 100 and yelled, "BILLY KING THIS ISN'T HARD TO DO!" 

And then:

"With the Ninth pick of the 2004 NBA draft, the 76ers selected Louis Williams (Psych) Andre Iguodala out of the university of Arizona" 


Iguodala went on to start, for Coach Jim O'Brien and posted up numbers of 9.7 ppg, 6.4 rpg, and 1.65 SPG as a rookie.

I thought as weak as the draft turned out to be after the Reg.Season was over Iguodala was clearly the MVP.

And not for his stats.

But what he did on the floor.


Sixers Vs Pistons (Final match-up in regular season)

Larry Brown was Absent, Rip Hamilton was injured.

Strike strike strike!

Some-one had to guard Tayshaun Prince.

We couldn't put Ai on him, no offense answer but that'd be massacre.

Webber isn't fast enough to guard him or sheed, we had to work hard just to be able to put him in today's contest. 

So It was up to Iguodala.

All series Long Tayshaun Prince abused the 76ers, averaging 17.6 PPG Against the team.

But without Richard rip Hamilton, the 76ers didn't have to question it much.

Iguodala vs Prince without a doubt. 

At the end result became a 104-82 blowout of the Detroit Pistons, and Tayshaun prince only had one open shot.

A three if you recall that didn't hit net.

And even though the Pistons' got there sweet revenge and swept us to make it to the NBA finals.

Iguodala is still my favorite all-time player Book it!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

i always mix the o and u up


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Just want to mention that I'm a fan, but I don't get to watch enough games to be added to the fan club list.

He should have an excellent season this year. I hope so, Allen is getting older and I want something good to happen for him and Iggy can help.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Add me.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> And with that Billy King tried his best.
> 
> And almost completed his task.
> 
> ...



There was never such a trade rumour, and I doubt talks about this trade ever even happened. There is absolutely no way that Chicago would give up Tyson Chandler and the #3 pick for Dalembert, who at the time, only had 1 extraordinary month under his belt. Do you really think that if this trade was presented to Billy King, he'd actually reject?


Anyways, add me to the club.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Add me too..
Oh yeah and you should have a link to pm you in your signature so easier for people..


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Yeah buddy, you need to stop with these ridiculous posts. Just calm down, you've only been a fan for like 4 years, you haven't even seen hard times yet.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes I have,

Having Theo Ratliff injured, hey if those injuries dissappeared, we may have won a championship.

Hell, we still won a game in the finals even with that banged up squad.

We fought, fought,fought untill the end, and with a year under everyone's belt everyone will fight even harder now.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

Add me too offcourse.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey, I want in too!


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Add me.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:



> Me
> 
> 
> Recap of Iguodala's 2004 year:
> ...



Count me in...........Figures you could still write a page and a half of uneeded jibber-jabber when all this thread asked for was a yes if you wanted to join come on now lol I cant read a thread here any more without at least one post that doesnt finish until.....






















































































































































here lol


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

wow. Route I-76, you needn't do that. rofl.

count me in Musiclexer.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

im in.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

kk every 1 was added


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

add me in 2


----------



## jminges (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Andre Igoudala. I think he'll make All-defensive 1st or 2nd team and average 15 points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sign me up, too.


----------



## iversonfan268 (Sep 24, 2005)

count me in :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Please add me to the Igoudala fan club. He is currently one of my favorite young talents in the NBA right now. I was very impressed with him against the Pistons in the playoffs. The sixers really have a special player in Igoudala.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

updated


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

musiclexer thanks for adding me. I hope the sixers have a great season. And I'm excited to watch Igoudala and see if he has added more to his already incredible game.


----------

